# A quand les précommandes Ipad 3g Belgique



## idada (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Cela fait depuis le 7 mars que je passe sur l'apple store Belge tout les jours pour essayer de précommander un ipad 3ème génération. Malheureusement, à la place du bouton "précommander" on a un bouton, qui n'en est même pas un en faite "coming soon".... euuu quand le Tim il a dit que les précommandes commençaient y'a trois jours, il mentait ? :rateau:

Voilà, j'aurais juste voulu savoir si quelqu'un était mieux informé que moi.. et si oui, à quand pouvons nous, Belge, espérer commander une des ces jolies tablettes tactiles !

Merci !


----------



## idada (11 Mars 2012)

petit up.. personne de chez personne ?


----------



## marctiger (8 Avril 2012)

Oui, on dirait qu'on peut le commander "Expédition: 1 à 2 semaines".

http://store.apple.com/be-fr/browse/home/shop_ipad/family/ipad/select_ipad


----------

